# great non-classical album art



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Just to balance out the other one. Post some album art you like, any genre. Can be flawed or not technically great, if you like it. (Your mileage may vary.)























































Ending it here so my post isn't too long.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

My favorite ever


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I could go on forever but I'll stop here....for now


----------



## Noak (Jul 18, 2009)

Erik Carlsson, Henrik Olsson, Tetuzi Akiyama & Toshimaru Nakamura-In Search of Wild Tulips (EAI)







'

Scatter-Surprising Sing Stupendous Love (Free Jazz, Free Folk)









Koenjihyakkei-Angherr Shisspa (Zeuhl, Avant-Prog)









Spires That in the Sunset Rise-This is Fire (Avant-Folk)









Nara Leão-Dez Anos Depois (Bossa Nova)









The Trees Community-The Christ Tree (Psychedelic Folk)









I could go on for quite a while, but I'll hold there.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 1, 2011)

Stunning:


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

just for now...more to come!


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Regressivetransphobe's favourite album:


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

filler text


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

There are just a few off the top of my head.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Well, I'll always be a Roger Dean fan. In the 70's he was THE album cover artist.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

There is no accounting for taste.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

starthrower said:


> There is no accounting for taste.


Good thing you showed up all this bad art with a substantial contribution of your own.

Anyway, speaking of the 70s:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

regressivetransphobe said:


> Good thing you showed up all this bad art with a substantial contribution of your own.


I didn't want to make anyone else hurl their guts on a Sunday!


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

:tiphat:


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

John Coltrane--_coltrane plays the blues and trane's blues_

_edit--Sorry, wrong thread!_


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Lets resurrect an old thread?









I'm also a Roger Dean fan









How about this classic from King Crimson?









and you can't forget Captain Bob


----------



## Katie (Dec 13, 2013)

The DiP series has provided some remarkable art correlative with show location or venue, 2 of my favorites (vols. 6 (with bonus disc cover) & 8):


----------



## Katie (Dec 13, 2013)

Artist Wes Lang's prodigious output for the Spring 90 box was equally amazing...









EDIT: Click to expand


----------



## Katie (Dec 13, 2013)

Really dig Fairey's retro-graphics for Celebration Day and Mothership!/K


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

I really like the early Klaus Schulze Dali-esque album-cover artwork.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

techniquest said:


> I really like the early Klaus Schulze Dali-esque album-cover artwork.
> 
> View attachment 30633
> View attachment 30634
> View attachment 30635


I've seen it's disappeared, but in the previous page I've posted the amazing one for blackdance.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

McGill, Manring, Stevens - Controlled by Radar

I love the 'Jetsons' style. Great guitar lead fusion.









Genesis - Nursery Crime

What's not to like about Paul Whitehead's depiction of a young girl playing croquet with human heads?









At War With Self - Torn Between Dimensions

I love the dark, creepiness of this image.









Cynic - Traced in Air

View attachment 30766


----------

